# RTN/GND Masseanschluss?



## christian160783 (24. Februar 2005)

Hallo.
Wofür ist der RTN/GND Masseanschluss an meinem Netzteil (Tagan TG480-U01) gut und wo muss ich ihn anschließen?
In der Anleitung steht,das man diesen Anschluss unter eine der Mainboardschrauben klemmen soll.Stimmt das?

MfG

Christian


----------



## INU-ID (24. Februar 2005)

christian160783 am 24.02.2005 10:52 schrieb:
			
		

> In der Anleitung steht,das man diesen Anschluss unter eine der Mainboardschrauben klemmen soll.Stimmt das?




Na wenn es da steht wird es wohl stimmen, oder?


----------



## christian160783 (24. Februar 2005)

INU-ID am 24.02.2005 10:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Na wenn es da steht wird es wohl stimmen, oder?




Es sollte zumindest stimmen wenn es in der Anleitung steht aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es richtig ist da es an der stelle etwas schlecht übersetzt worden ist.
Wer hat denn noch dieses Netzteil und wie habt ihr diesen Anschluss angeschlossen?


----------



## Blackout (24. Februar 2005)

christian160783 am 24.02.2005 11:10 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 24.02.2005 10:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Guck mal was Google ausgespuckt hat -> 
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0310&mode=entity&eid=89620
http://www.caseumbau.de/index.php?page=test168/test168



> Auch der RTN/GND Masseanschluss-Kabelstecker ist dabei und soll die Impulsstörungen verringern.



Der wird einfach mit dem Gehäuse verbunden!


----------



## christian160783 (24. Februar 2005)

Danke  
Trotzdem wäre ich euch sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir genau beschreiben könntet wo ihr euren Masseanschluss angebracht.
Einfach damit ich nichts falsch mache


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2005)

christian160783 am 24.02.2005 12:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke
> Trotzdem wäre ich euch sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir genau beschreiben könntet wo ihr euren Masseanschluss angebracht.
> Einfach damit ich nichts falsch mache



ziemlich egal.. alles, was irgendwo auf masse liegt bzw. liegen sollte.
die mainbordverschraubungen bieten sich tatsächlich an, da die ja zu erdung des bords dienen. alternativ dürften auch die verschraubungen von laufwerken, einsteckkarten, netzteil(en)  oder halt alle anderen teile, die eine leitende (=unlackierte) verbindung zum gehäuse herstellen.


----------

